# become outgoing



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I dont know exactly how. I have plenty of motivation to change and probably more time than I ever will, the next few months. I will start with trying to get as many new experiences as I can, to be able to relate to a wide variety of people. If it doesnt work as planned, atleast it could be fun.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

awsome idea, im doing it with you


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

More the merrier. Hope you guys find this helpful.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I want this too! Here are some things I'm working on to accomplish this:

-Small talk and listening skills.Too often I have no idea what to say and I'm so concerned about this that I forget to really listen to the person.

-Body language and overall confidence. I think what really holds me back is that I'm too sensitive. If I just let my minor mistakes roll off me, I'd be much better off. Outgoing people don't care that much if they screw something up--or they at least are good at pretending they don't care.

I think half of this process involves learning how to _act_ outgoing and confident, and be convincing. Just my two cents.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

ugh swamped with work! Definitely not the kind of experience I was seeking.

Anyway, hope you guys are doing better. I read about this "technique" in a book on how to network effectively in the business world.



Melinda said:


> I want this too! Here are some things I'm working on to accomplish this:
> 
> -Small talk and listening skills.Too often I have no idea what to say and I'm so concerned about this that I forget to really listen to the person.
> 
> ...


Too true.


----------

